

What are the reasons of NewRelic's exponential growth? - growthape

NewRelic is one of the finest software as a service companies today. They filed their IPO last year in November. I really want to know about how they accelerated growth and how they accessed a very difficult consumer base aka developers and won their hearts. Obviously, their product is awesome but there must be some key growth factors.
======
smt88
I strongly disagree that developers are a difficult consumer base. They're
actually one of the easiest, and I'm constantly on the lookout for something
to sell to them.

Why? They're smart, inquisitive, and have money. In very few industries do you
get all three of those things.

Most importantly, great developers are also lazy. Someone who pathologically
tries to automate things hates doing tedious work, and profiling, reading
logs, and setting up alert systems is tedious, mindless work.

In fact, when developers find something that seems like it could be tedious or
repetitive, they'll generally Google a solution, rather than just doing it.
That makes it _much_ easier to market something to them.

New Relic simply identified a need for this nearly-perfect market, and they
weren't "schlep blind"[1]. If you don't know why it's a schlep, try scaling a
system like theirs. It's a nightmare.

Edit: If you don't believe devs are a great market, look at some of the other
meteoric rises in recent years: Stripe and Slack. They did something that many
other companies had already been doing, but they did it in a much more
developer-friendly way.

1\. [http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html](http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html)

~~~
growthape
I strongly believe that developers and development agencies are a great
market. But to market a product to them needs a little more care and
expertise. Usually, marketing departments are filled with people who only
knows marketing as general.

In my opinion you need to have a team of devs who can communicate to their
native communities. I believe you tend to trust people who are somewhat
similar to you.

What I experienced myself that NewRelic customer service is just amazing.
People are so happy that they get help like a blaze.

I think user experience has become their forte. Plus, how they market Data
Nerd T-shirts. Its just great because its highly relevant. Everyone wants one!

